# Segmented Cartridge Pen



## ribanett (Feb 13, 2009)

Still working on getting all the points to meet. I think the black against the brass looks good. The next one will be a six segment knot with alternating red, white and blue.

I made this one with a five segment knot so each end of the knot has a differnet pattern


----------



## Skye (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the knot on the top barrel a lot better.

I would consider shortening the neck on the upper barrel. It'll bring the clip closer to the center and reduce the mirror look, which I've always found odd.

Very cool work, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your pens look great! amazing work.


----------



## ribanett (Feb 13, 2009)

Skye
The mirror look?


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2009)

What the 573277 How you do that, that is beyond cool.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2009)

Why did you chose a 5 sided knot??? Won't an even number be more balanced???  Do not get me wrong this looks great. But there is something of a different look than what we are used to I guess.


----------



## ribanett (Feb 13, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Why did you chose a 5 sided knot??? Won't an even number be more balanced???  Do not get me wrong this looks great. But there is something of a different look than what we are used to I guess.




Just to do it. I have made knots with 3,4,5,6,8,10 segments. The higher numbers are too busy for my taste, but I have sold a number of them. It is not what I like but what will sell.


----------



## Skye (Feb 13, 2009)

ribanett said:


> Skye
> The mirror look?




Meaning that the pen's shape looks like a mirror of itself at the center.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Larry I may have to give one of these a shot. I am still working on the simple knot in wood right now. Getting closer.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cool, nice work.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Request Larry*

I know there are several knot tutorials but could you do one on the cartridge segment pens. I love the one for red, wht, and blue.


----------



## artme (Jun 30, 2009)

That's the best Cartridge pen I've seen!!


----------



## txcwboy (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like a sticker on brass to me ?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess we all have the right to an opinion. I personally think that this pen is one of the better cartridge pens that I have seen. The celtic knot really makes this one stand out in the crowd. Outstanding work.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 30, 2009)

txcwboy said:


> looks like a sticker on brass to me ?



I think you need glasses, of course as Neil said we all are entitled to our opinions no matter how ludicrous they may be. I've made and sold 30 or 40 cartridge pens, most with Antler tops sections, but that is far and away the sharpest I've seen. As I've grown older I've come to realize that as with certain bodily orifices we all have opinions.


----------



## brokenbit (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice i like the looks
How do you make a 5 and 10 sided knot? 
how do you make a 5 sided blank

Bernie


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 30, 2009)

very. very, nice work!! I think the knotwork sets it apart, without it the pen may be boring. But i have to agree on shortening the upper barrel just a little bit.  Great Job!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it looks great! The barrels are fine the way you made them. The knot is an unexpected and nice touch. Thumbs up!


----------



## Papa Bear (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job!Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pen, fantastic work on the knot!


----------



## ribanett (Jul 1, 2009)

*Segmenting a cartridge case*



GPDMTR25 said:


> I know there are several knot tutorials but could you do one on the cartridge segment pens. I love the one for red, wht, and blue.


 
I have a tutorial posted at http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/6-Segment-Knot-Pen.pdf


This is how I do all my segmenting. For a cartridge case there are a few added steps:

I use new brass because the inside has to be clean.

Fill the case with JB Weld up to the neck of the case.

After the JB has set, drill with 1/4" bit. 

Because of the taper in the case, you have to build-up the outside.

I have cast them in PR, but that takes too long to set for me, I want to do it NOW not the next day. Now I make a paste of powdered oatmeal and epoxy. It takes two or three applications to get a good thickness before I turn it round.

If you turn between centers as I do, be careful not to apply too much pressure or you will flare the bullet end of the case.

After turning round, treat is as any other round blank.

Hope this helps.

Later


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 1, 2009)

The instructions are great..does it help..heck no!!!  I hate cutting cartridges and would never dare even a regular celtic knot in one.  You made one heck of a fine looking cartridge pen Larry!


----------



## txcwboy (Jul 9, 2009)

That makes sense now. Just couldnt see making those cuts on a open cartridge. 
Thanks for details.

Dave


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 9, 2009)

You've opened my eyes to new possibilities


----------



## txcwboy (Jul 9, 2009)

What 2 cartridges is that made up of ?


----------



## ribanett (Jul 10, 2009)

txcwboy said:


> What 2 cartridges is that made up of ?


 
The bottom is a 30-06 and the top is a 300 Savage


----------

